# Fireplace - Need Ideas to Finish



## StrwbrySC (Apr 15, 2012)

Help! Have been living with an unfinished fireplace (among other things) and am in need of ideas. The room the fireplace is in is 20' x 20' with cathedral ceiling, 25' at the peak. The problem is mainly how to finish/cover the exhaust vent, which extends approx. 16-18' up the wall. (photo attached). I think once that is determined, the easier it will be to decide on the surround. 

Had initially thought about 'stepping' it, but then I thought of having to climb ladders to clean the 'steps'. However, if it is finished straight up, it makes it a very large thing and am thinking it would engulf the room. We plan to build-in book cases on both sides of the fireplace.

Any suggestions / photos would be appreciated!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Straight up. Is a flat screen planned in the space over the fireplace....or a picture?


----------



## StrwbrySC (Apr 15, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Straight up. Is a flat screen planned in the space over the fireplace....or a picture?


Flat screen now, replace with picture when (if ever) the basement media room gets finished.

Straight up to the ceiling? Or just enough to cover the vent?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Extend the fireplace frame plumb up front and sides. Build your bookcases in and it's custom and very built in. Drywall, wood or stone, it's all good.


----------



## glendoggett (Apr 20, 2012)

Extend the finish out to the corners, or just highlight the fireplace. you will be able to access the interior design of your fireplace finishing.


----------

